# dead Ampeg Micro CL



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I have hooked up my guitar through GT10 to that amp.
After playing for 10 min at full volume it suddenly died.
There was a slight smell of burning components.
No smoke.
It is blowing fuses now.

I have contacted a local amp tech, but he said that it would cost more to get it fixed than to buy new one.

I am handy with multimeter and soldering iron.
Any suggestions how to fix it?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Unplug it, check the fuses. They make the fuse easy to get to, so we non-sparky people can change them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably blown output transistors and some associated parts (resistors, driver transistor etc.). It's a pretty simple amp, with a text book amp design.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

dtsaudio said:


> Probably blown output transistors and some associated parts (resistors, driver transistor etc.). It's a pretty simple amp, with a text book amp design.


I know which one is the output transistor. There are two connected to big ass radiators.
Where do I find correct replacement?

How about the other parts?
Which resistor and driver transistors? ...if you don't mind...

Like I said, I am handy with soldering, just need simple explanation what to replace.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd really like to help you, but if you can't identify resistors, and transistors, and know how to test them, then it's time to go to a tech. Depending on the damage this could get complicated. Also most of the transistors will probably need a proper substitute as they are tough to get in North America.
I would try someone else simply because this repair shouldn't be so expensive that it scraps the amp.


> but he said that it would cost more to get it fixed than to buy new one.


Is it really that inexpensive an amp?


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

dtsaudio said:


> I'd really like to help you, but if you can't identify resistors, and transistors, and know how to test them, then it's time to go to a tech. Depending on the damage this could get complicated. Also most of the transistors will probably need a proper substitute as they are tough to get in North America.
> I would try someone else simply because this repair shouldn't be so expensive that it scraps the amp.
> 
> Is it really that inexpensive an amp?


I fully understand. Thanks for useful hints.

The tech that I normally take my amps to is the best in town, but takes forever to get the job done.
He is a victim of his own success.

I have seen the amp with cab for US350 new.
Used about $250.

Will keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It looks like the don't sell the head separately, but you may find one used.
Like Dan said, there is more involved than parts replacement. It will take a fair bit of troubleshooting and measurement when powering back up, otherwise the new parts may just go up in smoke.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would also check the device the amp was using. Shorted jacks, cables and speakers will also blow components.
This might just be a getting started tip - sometimes a visual check for blown components in an amp will show burn marks and discolouration.


----------

